# Opinions Please...



## dangerdave (Sep 18, 2013)

After two years, to celebrate the anniversary of the first batch, I have decided to upgrade my Dragon Blood label. The original (my avatar) seems so "old school", now. Please give your constructive (or destructive) criticism of the ones below. Choose your favorate...

*#1*






*#2*





*#3*





*#4*





*#5*





Thank you all in advance. I value your opinions!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Sep 18, 2013)

my vote goes for number one, the one with knight, in suit of armor..I think that looks real good.


----------



## Deezil (Sep 18, 2013)

#2 gets my vote


----------



## loumik (Sep 18, 2013)

I like #4

LOUMIK


----------



## cedarswamp (Sep 18, 2013)

#3  We're not much help are we? LOL


----------



## dangerdave (Sep 18, 2013)

Yea, I figured that.  You guys are awesome.

Well, I might just rotate them. Use them all at some point.

Any tie breakers piping in?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Sep 18, 2013)

#1 and #3 really caught my eye.


----------



## bkisel (Sep 18, 2013)

I like the first except for the very high contrast of the white background. Could the background be changed to something like that of #5? An ethereal, spiritual or other worldly type background that doesn't overpower the dragon and knight.


----------



## chrisjw (Sep 18, 2013)

#1 is my #1. Very cool. I also like #3.


----------



## vernsgal (Sep 18, 2013)

# 1 has my vote with #3 second


----------



## dangerdave (Sep 18, 2013)

bkisel said:


> I like the first except for the very high contrast of the white background. Could the background be changed to something like that of #5? An ethereal, spiritual or other worldly type background that doesn't overpower the dragon and knight.


 
But I like the highly contrasted white background. It shows the blood better. I'm affraid changing that particular part of the piture lies beyond my meager graphics design skills. 

Looks like everyone is leaning towards #1. Interesting...


----------



## tonyt (Sep 18, 2013)

I like number three. Dont know why, I just do.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Sep 18, 2013)

#1 and #2. In that order. But I'm leaning toward #2 because I think it will print really nice and I like all the 'hidden obects'. That's the kind of thing that keeps people talking.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 18, 2013)

Dave 
I would vote on #2 but #1 on the original avatar !

I know you didnt want to hear that - but hey I am a little old fashioned - and don't like change - LOL


----------



## WI_Wino (Sep 18, 2013)

Well, I liked #5...


----------



## MrKevin (Sep 18, 2013)

I think #3 is cool for a wine label.
#1 is cool but for a label I vote #3


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Sep 18, 2013)

#2 gets my vote


----------



## Billberry (Sep 18, 2013)

Number 1 is way cool to me. If you don't want it I'll take it.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Sep 19, 2013)

#3 is my favorite


----------



## dangerdave (Sep 19, 2013)

Billberry said:


> Number 1 is way cool to me. If you don't want it I'll take it.


 
Feel free, Bill. Anybody who wants to use any of my labels, go for it! I hold no claim to any copyrights on any of my creations.

We're all in this wine making thing together! 

I may just have to use all of these in a series. I can't decide without a concensus!


----------



## fivebk (Sep 19, 2013)

2 and 3 gets my vote


----------



## JohnT (Sep 19, 2013)

Definitly #3!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 19, 2013)

3 and 4 for me, in that order.


----------



## bchilders (Sep 19, 2013)

First off, great job on all of them. In order of preference, #3, #1, #5, #4, and #2. I agree with someone else that #1 needs a slightly darker background but so dark as to mess up the grey shadowing. I might put #5 at the top if the dragon was more prominent.


----------



## ou8amaus (Sep 19, 2013)

Wow, they all look awesome! If I had to pick one, I would go with #1.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Sep 19, 2013)

They are all nice for sure I like 3 and 5. Can't wait to try the recipe!!


----------



## Kraffty (Sep 19, 2013)

Looks like a fun exercise, I'm just not sure you've beat your original design well enough to switch yet. I'd be glad to take a look at your original file for #1 and make it editable or edit it for you and send it back, might make a big difference.

Design is like winemaking sometimes - Patience pays off big time.

I like #3 if I was choosing though.
Mike


----------



## Jericurl (Sep 19, 2013)

Manthing is a graphic artist by trade.
We both agree on the following....

Graphics on #1, just the dragon w/o the warrior in the background.

Dragonblood on the font from #5.

Simple and uncomplicated with visual interest.


----------



## cimbaliw (Sep 19, 2013)

Either:
a. Why limit to just one, have a second anniversary 5 label collector's series
b. use a different label/avatar for each of the 5 upcoming years.

Bottom line, it's not what's on the bottle, it's what's in the bottle. This recipe brings so much joy to so many, do what you like Dave, you've earned it!

BC


----------



## dangerdave (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you all for your interaction. It's fun to bounce ideas off of everyone. You folks are great!

At Jericurl's suggestion, here's a version of #1, minus the warrior, with the Aquiline font from #5. I'm not sure I like the numbers that come with the Aquiline, so I may change them for another font. The big hooks on the caps for this font required the dragon to be flipped horizontally. I went with a black font color, as it shows up better on the red (instead of red on red) and added a white drop-shadow for depth. Comments?







However, it seems that most of you like #3.


----------



## vernsgal (Sep 20, 2013)

This one definitely has my vote now. I like the black better than the red on red


----------



## Deezil (Sep 20, 2013)

dangerdave said:


> Comments?.



It didnt stand out before, with the warrior over/under-lay, but the red border + red dragon is a bit much red & where they meet is defined much..

Maybe swap the border to black and switch the 2013 to red?

Just my thoughts..


----------



## dangerdave (Sep 20, 2013)

Good idea, Manley. I agree. Too much red. How about this? The total black boarder looked rather plain, so I surrounded it with another boarder of red. I have to say I like it.


----------



## Kraffty (Sep 20, 2013)

Design by committee is almost always a recipe for failure BUT this look really sharp now. Overall balance - color and composition work. Nice Job Dave.
Mike


----------



## ckvchestnut (Sep 20, 2013)

That does look sharp! I was going to say something similar to Krafty I that I love your original one the dragon is awesome. To throw a monkey wrench into this and perhaps an idea for a future label if you want to change again was this: use a dragon similar to yours but standing upright or even 2 dragons standing upright holding a large emblem in the middle that says DB and over top of the whole thing have your Dragon Blood title and 2013 underneath. Not sure if you can visualize but kind of like the lion crest type idea? Maybe it's corny but it might be cool!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Sep 20, 2013)

Meant to say like a shield in the middle? Or even just the red bottle of wine the same height as the dragon(s)


----------



## dangerdave (Sep 20, 2013)

I like it too, Mike. I think I will keep the others around and use them on occasion, but the "design by commitee" label turned out nice.

Great idea, ckvchestnut! I can see what you're saying. I'll keep that in mind.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 20, 2013)

Dave I also Like post 33 better than the original !!

nice work !!


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 21, 2013)

I like post 33 best of all.


----------



## dangerdave (Sep 21, 2013)

Perfect! Thanks everyone! I think I'll use a couple of them---including the favorates.

I'm going with the final version of #1, plus #2, #3 (got the most votes), and #5 (I actually like the one with the red bottle).

Photos pending...


----------



## Jericurl (Sep 22, 2013)

Dave, 
I really like the image in post 33.
Can't wait to see what you finally go with!


----------



## soccer0ww (Sep 22, 2013)

#1 or #3. They are the most eye catching..


----------



## syncnite (Jan 2, 2014)

I vote #1, but all are pretty cool.


----------



## StoneCreek (Jan 2, 2014)

4 and 5 are my favorite. No. 2 looks very collegiate to me.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 2, 2014)

well guys I hate to tell you,,, he all ready picked one, this thread is 4 1/2 mos old....


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 3, 2014)

It's nice that opinions still linger...


----------

